# best trout



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

personal best on fly. not sure of the length but it went 3.5#.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't know you were a "Fly Chucker". Nice trout!

Have you started tying flies yet? Be careful, you will have 100's of flies laying around the house along with feathers, fur and EP fibers everywhere...


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

Just got really into it. I have a vice and will soon have fly materials every where.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is a nice trout on fly!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice trout Nate. I'll be looking for a few of those this weekend myself.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

way to go dude!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One of these days I am going to show Nate some REAL trout..... ;D


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice trout on the fly. I have yet catch any of size on the fly here in Louisiana...then again I have yet to fish for them the right way on the fly. The school trout are usually too much fun to worry about the big girls.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> One of these days I am going to show Nate some REAL trout..... ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> One of these days I am going to show Nate some REAL trout..... ;D


We have real trout around here ....


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Good stuff. I live in Bradenton and do alot of sightfishing for reds and snook with the flyrod. Let me know if you wanna get out or have any questions about fly fishing. 

Jeff


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

richard, the trout steve was catching a few weeks ago could eat that trout..........


----------

